# clé internet G3+ SFR



## violon (14 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
depuis que je suis passé en Leopard, la clé internet G3+ de SFR ne fonctionne plus! chaque réinstallation de logiciel (fourni par SFR) ne donne qu'une seule fois de connexion, une fois déconnecté, il faut réinstaller le logiciel , et ainsi de suite.
SFR est très lent pour s'occuper de mac users.
quelqu'un a une idée de ce qu'il faut faire? merci à l'avance.
tpw


----------



## violon (16 Novembre 2007)

personne intéressé à clé G3+ de SFR?


----------



## Gercofis (7 Mars 2008)

Remarques ils l'a vendent 1&#8364;...

Bref je pense que simplement la lecture des paramettres ne se fait pas au bon endroit...
Donc quant tu refais une installation les champs sont renseignés et les valeurs prisent en compte. A l'activation suivante il ne retrouve pas ces valeurs, probablement un nom de dossier qui a changé...

Dans un premier temps il faudrait observer ou il inscrit ces préférences quitte a recréer un dossier du même nom.
Je viens de regarder les ressources du soft c'est un peu ancien tout ça, Interface Builder n'est même pas utilisé...

Si je peux t'aider ? ou peut-être as-tu solutionné depuis ?

Je viens d'en acheter une, mais je n'ai pas encore installé Léopard et pour le coup tu me fais un peu peur... Mais bon Léopard n'est pas pour l'immédiat...


----------



## Jende (1 Avril 2008)

J'ai également un problème avec cette clé. 
Je suis sous Leopard et je viens de l'acheter. Pas de problème à l'install mais au premier lancement de l'application elle m'annonce une erreur et me dit qu'elle doit fermer.
Donc pas moyen de me connecter et entre midi et 2 la hotline SFR est saturée, j'enrage !

Jende, qui regrette déjà.


----------



## Gercofis (1 Avril 2008)

Vu que j'envisage de migrer en Leopard pour plusieurs raisons, merci de nous tenir au courant...


----------



## Jende (2 Avril 2008)

Problème enfin réglé !

Le service data m'a rappelé et ils ont été super. Il semble qu'il y ai pas mal de Mac user dans leurs rang et ils savent de quoi ils parlent. Voici le lien vers la dernière version du programme de connexion Vodafone : 

http://www.business.vodafone.com/si...vity/40_software/software/10_latest/p_mac.jsp

En ce qui me concerne il a fallu que :
   - je répare les autorisations
   - je désactive le firewall
   - j'installe le programme depuis ma session admin

Bref maintenant ça fonctionne(plutôt bien d'ailleurs) mais je ne sais toujours pas quel était le point bloquant.

A+

Jende, qui commence à ne plus regretter.


----------



## leania (2 Janvier 2010)

Merci beaucoup Jende !

Ta réponse m'a été très utile pour retrouver ma connexion.

L'utilitaire que tu conseilles est beaucoup mieux que celui fourni par défaut, d'ailleurs.


----------

